# Umfrage: Lautstärke im Kino



## OC.Conny (19. September 2021)

Hallo,

ich war gestern seit langem wieder im Kino und habe mir "DUNE" angeschaut. Der Film ist wirklich Klasse gemacht und ein Augenschmaus
aber ich hatte so meine Probleme mit dem Ton bzw. mit der Lautstärke.
In ruhigen Phasen also wenn gesprochen wurde war alles gut aber so bald Action dazu kam und dann noch Musik dazu einsetzte wurde es für mich unerträglich laut das ich mir die Ohen zuhalten musste.
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob ich nur zu empfindlich bin oder es anderen auch so geht und es ein generelles Problem der Kinos ist
und wenn ja warum es dann nicht geändert wird.


----------



## HisN (19. September 2021)

Ich hab gestern Dune gesehen … hätte für mich ruhig lauter sein können. Ist doch mit ein Grund warum ich ins Kino gehe.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Moin! In unserem Kino ist es aktuell noch erträglich aber war mal lauter. Da hatten wir den Betreiber darauf hingewiesen.
Morgen gehe ich übrigens auch in "Dune".


----------



## seventyseven (19. September 2021)

Das IMAX bei uns in Karlsruhe empfinde ich Anfangs auch immer als viel, viel zu laut. 

Nach ein paar minuten geht es jedoch. 

Unser normales Kino hier ist Lautstärketechnisch aber durchweg super.


----------



## sinchilla (19. September 2021)

Ich gehe eigentlich nur noch mit meinen Kindern ins Kino, da hab ich teilweise schon Bedenken bezüglich ihrer Gesundheit, besonders in den ersten Reihen leidet so ein unverdorbenes Kindergehör sicherlich.

Deswegen sitzen wir mittlerweile freiwillig in den hinteren Reihen.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Deswegen sitzen wir mittlerweile freiwillig in den hinteren Reihen.


Wobei ein gutes Surroundkino doch auch an den Seiten und hinten Boxen hat.


----------



## Cosmas (19. September 2021)

Ist hier von Kino zu Kino unterschiedlich, bzw war, denn dank dem ganzen Irrsinn hier, hat sich das für mich erstmal erledigt.

Die meisten sind gerade noch erträglich, aber einige scheinen da echt was kompensieren zu müssen, dabei hätten sie das gar nicht nötig, da hab ich mich dann auch schonmal beschwert und nach 15min entnervt den Film verlassen und mein Geld zurückgefordert (und auch bekommen), da mir dann echt die Ohren klingelten.

Man hat manchmal den Eindruck, das sie so das Unvermögen, einigen Zuschauern klar zu machen, die Klappe zu halten udn sich etwas zu benehmen, übertönen wollen, damit die Leute trotzdem noch den Film verstehen und sich so ein Wettlauf etabliert, wer denn am Ende lauter kann...da denkt man sich iwann dann doch, das die Baustelle an der man vorbei kam, irgendwie leiser war...


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2021)

Bei den Kinos die ich vor dem großen C besucht habe war das nie ein Problem. Aber da werden die Zuschauer auch nur unruhig wenn Campino wieder versucht sich rein zu schleichen, ansonsten ist da niemand zu übertönen.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Andere Zuschauer stören mich meistens nicht so weil ich eh nie in volle Kinovorstellungen gehe.
Ich warte immer ein paar Tage ab. Dann ist es leerer.


----------



## Finallin (19. September 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ist doch mit ein Grund warum ich ins Kino gehe.



Ja, sehe ich ganz genauso. - Von dem her ist es mir nicht zu laut. 
Aber es gibt durchaus Szenen die Tontechnisch manchmal so übertrieben sind, es es mich in dem Moment auch stört, aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. - Im Kino will ich beschallt werden.


----------

